# USB - Switch der funktioniert



## Orpheus1982 (10. April 2020)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde,

ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem USB-Switch der sich in der Praxis als tauglich erweist. Zum Einsatzgebiet:

Tastatur (Black Widow) und ggf. eine Maus zwischen meinem Retro Rechner (USB 1, AMD Athlon, Voodoo 3, Win 98 SE) und meinem zeitgemäßen Gamingrechner hin und her schalten.

Mit folgender Hardware bin ich gescheitert:

ABLEWE USB Switch 3.0
ABLEWE USB Switch 3.0, 4 Ports USB 3.0 Teilen USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Auf den ersten Blick hat das Ganze tadellos funktioniert im Einsatz hat die Tastatur dann aber permanent Aussetzer bekommen.

Hat hier jemand einen Ratschlag?

Vielen Dank
Orpheus1982


----------



## Mahoy (10. April 2020)

Leider nein. Ich kenne das Problem aus eigener leidiger Erfahrung, und es  es besteht hauptsächlich darin, dass die Schaltung eines USB-Switch den Widerstand beträchtlich erhöht. Da steht und fällt es oftmals mit der Kabellänge/-güte von Maus und Tastatur und/oder damit, wie lang/gut wiederum die Kabel vom Switch zu den Rechnern sind oder wie stark das jeweilige Mainboard (innerhalb der spezifizierten Werte gibt es etwas Spielraum) die Ports befeuert.
Sprich, was bei einem Nutzer in seiner bestimmten Konfiguration wunderbar funktioniert, muss bei anderen noch lange nicht funktionieren.

Was du versuchen kannst:

1.) Wenn möglich, klemme den Switch rechnerseitig an USB3.0-Ports an, denn diese haben tendenziell mehr Leistung.

2.) Nutze Funktastatur und Mäuse, um zumindest den Widerstand vom Switch zu den Eingabegeräten auszuschließen.

3.) Bestelle mehrere Geräte und probiere aus, welches bei dir funktioniert.



Aber falls jemand einen Switch benennen kann, der immer (oder zumindest meistens) überall funktioniert, wäre ich ebenfalls dankbar für den Tipp.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (10. April 2020)

Mir hat eine aktive USB-Verlängerung geholfen bei meinen verschiedenen Webcams, Okularcams, usw. diese ausreichend zu betreiben.

USB 2.0 Signalverstaerker (a. weitere 5m) | Kabel / Adapter / Terminatoren | Produkte | BWZ Elektronik Vertrieb GmbH


----------



## Malkolm (10. April 2020)

Mit KVM-Switchen geht das super, einfach den Monitoranschluss leer lassen. Bei den höherwertigen geht das nicht nur mit Maus/Tastatur, sondern auch mit USB-Sticks.


----------



## rabe08 (10. April 2020)

Ich würde mich bei ATEN umschauen.


----------



## fotoman (10. April 2020)

Als erstes würde ich den vorhandenen USB3-Switch mit 5V DC Netzteil betreiben. 

Ansonsten habe ich hier einen Aten US424 USB2 Switch für 2 USB-2 Geräte und 4 Computer. Bisher arbeitet der mit meiner kabelgebundenen Tastatur (Standard-Keyboard, kein Game-Pling- oder Sondertasten Zeugs) und einer kabelgebundenen Maus problemlos. An einem PC ist er am USB3-Port, am anderen am USB2-Port angeschlossen. Für mehr muss man mit Sicherheit ein Netzteil anschließen, da der Switch selber Strom benötigt und vom aktiven PC versorgt wird.

Der größte Nachteil für mich ist der nur sequnatiell schaltende Umschalter. Von PC1 nach PC4 muss man dreimal drücken, aber dafür kostet er halt im Vergleich zu einem 4fach 4k DP KVM nichts.

Am ATEN KVM CS1782A (2* DualLink DVI) funktioniert das Umschalten der USB2-Geräte natürlich auch. Der hat aber auch ein eigenes Netzteil.


----------

